
WeWork considers IPO valuation as low as $10B - AndrewBissell
https://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN1VY1PB
======
mdorazio
This is still too high. If we use Regus as an example of what a sustainable
version of this business looks like without being leveraged to the gills and
having a CEO of questionable ethics, a ballpark value of $8-9B is more
accurate.

I have a strong suspicion that no matter what valuation they post, the company
will need significant restructuring to stay alive as soon as the next
recession hits.

------
streetcat1
Just get me out...

